# My new betta:)



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought a new betta last sunday and he is doing great! I bought some live plants. His color is a dark blue body and light blue fins,ps: he looks awesome!!
I named him shadow becouse he likes to play with his shadow!:betta:

Thanks,Kayla


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Good Luck with Your New Betta!!!
P.s. Cool Name!!!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on your new Betta!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know about him. He would be classed as a Mustard Gas with lighter fins and a darker body. A lot of people think that the only Mustard Gas bettas have yellow fins but the coloration also applies to other colors with dark bodies and light colored fins. 

You did find a lovely little one. Send pictures when he gets settled into his home. He does sound lovely. Congratulations on your new baby.

Welcome to the forum, Shadow. We are happy to meet you.!!

Rose
:betta:


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

good luck with him! and congrats!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys so much I'm so happy I got shadow! PS Log on for sure tomorrow becouse I'm posting some pics of shadow

Thanks guys you rule,Kayla


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Yay!!! Can't Wait!!!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Some pics might be a little blurry but most of them are AWESOME!!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i can't wait!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

so sorry guys im just uploading them! If your on later tonight you will see them!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I posted one pic of Shadow on my gallery!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

-saw it.
Shadow looks really cool!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks,The picture was kinda blurry becouse he MOVES soo much!! He's very active


----------

